# New pics, 29 babies, possible tri?(pic heavy)



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Here's the much awaited pics of my 29 babies!
We'll start with Fidgets litter:









Here's Lily and Button (mothers of the combined litter of 17 babies)









...and their gorgeous babies, i've separated them off into colour groups for the pics 

Black babies (black tans i imagine - still to show tan tummies)









Black babies with white flecks (there may have been one hiding in the nest that i missed lol):









Brown and White babies (what colour are they?)









AND.... i noticed that these babies look like they 'could' be tri? what do you think?
































(Tried to get decent pics of their colourings. They do appear to have brown, black and white)

Opinions please (and if super-uber-cute was a colour, i believe they would be it!) :lol:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Aww! They're all so cute!

I wonder if the three-colored ones aren't simply white-spotted (poor) agoutis. Often, on agoutis that aren't bred to standard, when the hair first starts to come in, the nose looks darker than the other parts, which is what's going on here. In a couple days, after the hair has had time to come in more fully, you should be able to tell for sure if that's the case or not. Keep us updated!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Cutisie wootsie...but I don't think those three are tris


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cute, but I dont see tris either.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Very cute bubs! I think those three are probably Banded Agouti. Mom appears to be a Banded Chinchilla.


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

The mom has a beautiful band! 
If only she didn't have that head spot, I'd beat you up for her for breeding. . . Or beat you up for some of those babies!

I have so many projects, I'd love to breed banded, but I just don't have the time, or space to work on perfecting the marking.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

It's the same here. I'd love to breed banded (or rumpwhite), but I don't have the room needed to breed marked varieties properly!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I would looooooooooove to breed rumpwhites . . . -melts-


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Sorry, this post was supposed to be a PM.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

This might be a stupid question, but about breeding marked varieties like rumpwhites, banded, etc, peopel say you need extra room and time to devote to them, and I was wondering why? I understand that it's hard to get the markings exactly right, is that it? Do you breed from marked varieties that are not show quality (assuming show is your goal) markings, or do you cull all that are not show quality? Or do you have to keep some that are not show (too much white or not enough) to be able to nudge your show animals into the right markings? Also, what happened to your show animals? Do you keep them, sell them, cull them, breed them, all of the above??? How often do you show new mice? Do you ever show the same mouse more than once?


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh well. it is possible that the babies in question belong to Button....she has a dark nose (burmese so i've been told). I'll post pics of these babies in a weeks time to show you how they look then  xx


----------

